

GitHub Pages now runs Jekyll 2.2.0 - xkarga00
https://github.com/blog/1867-github-pages-now-runs-jekyll-2-2-0

======
stevekinney
I asked Github and Sass and CoffeeScript support will apparently also work for
regular (non-Jekyll) pages on the `gh-pages` branch if you put dashes at the
top of the file you want to be processed.

Source:
[https://twitter.com/benbalter/status/494533173699543041](https://twitter.com/benbalter/status/494533173699543041)

Documentation:
[http://jekyllrb.com/docs/assets/](http://jekyllrb.com/docs/assets/)

~~~
benbalter
To be specific, all sites are processed through Jekyll, unless you add a
`.nojekyll` file. Non-Jekyll files (like HTML or CSS) are passed transparently
through Jekyll untouched. Adding the dashes to the file header simply tells
Jekyll to work its magic.

~~~
stevekinney
Oh awesome, I didn't realize that everything was going through Jekyll under
the hood. Is this new or has it always been like that?

~~~
parkr
It has always been like that. A file full of static files (no dashes at the
top) is still a valid Jekyll site.

------
bachmeier
I was just yesterday wondering why Kramdown wasn't the default. Among other
things, it supports Mathjax. Then I came across this in the announcement:

"Kramdown as the default Markdown engine - In addition to better error
handling, Kramdown supports MathJax, fenced code blocks, nested lists, tables,
and much more."

------
maximumoverload
Sorry if it's a dumb question. But how does this workflow work?

Are the html/js/css generated on my local pc, or on the github server? I don't
get it.

(I have no experience with Jekyll. I have some static pages on github pages.)

~~~
kehers
As said, they are generated on Github. There are online content editors like
[http://prose.io](http://prose.io) and
[http://tinypress.co](http://tinypress.co) (for Github page blogging) though.

~~~
joshschreuder
Thanks for the links, I've been looking for something a bit more editor GUI
like rather than editing files.

------
tdicola
Awesome! Been looking forward to this to play with some of the new stuff like
collections.

